# Provo River Otters



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Anybody have any updates on the Otters they release last season ? I completely forgot they released all those otter. Wonder if they will be more active in the warmer months.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

I am pretty sure I saw one yesterday while fishing the middle provo. It might have been a mink or something too but it was long and fuzzy. I wish I had my camera. I would say bigger than a ferret but smaller than a beaver. All brown in color. My dogs saw it first....lol This thing was cruising down the opposite bank of me and got out of the water and hopped along the rocks for about 2 or so min. It kept on stopping and checking us out to make sure that my dogs had not broken there point.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

SKUNK__BUSTER said:


> I am pretty sure I saw one yesterday while fishing the middle provo. It might have been a mink or something too but it was long and fuzzy. I wish I had my camera. I would say bigger than a ferret but smaller than a beaver. All brown in color. My dogs saw it first....lol This thing was cruising down the opposite bank of me and got out of the water and hopped along the rocks for about 2 or so min. It kept on stopping and checking us out to make sure that my dogs had not broken there point.


 I take it back..... it was just one of the river mink. I looked them up and the one I saw yesterday looks like he was just a big old MINK....

Sorry for the miss-information. I would love to see one of the otters. I looked them up too so I can identify them if I do ever come across one. 8)


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I ran over three of them last week w/my jeep:wink: Since we all know they are destroying the fishing on the MP by eating all the fish:lol:


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

martymcfly73 said:


> I ran over three of them last week w/my jeep:wink: Since we all know they are destroying the fishing on the MP by eating all the fish:lol:


Well its well known that the MP is over populated with fish causing smaller stunted fish, but it is possible they could swim up stream into the Untiah's and cause issue there. Theirs also been mention for about the Otters possibly attacking the protect June Sucker Fish in Utah lake but only time will tell.


----------



## flyfish1096 (Oct 9, 2009)

I've seen those river mink quit often on the MP. I almost had one get tangled up in my line.


----------

